# New member...



## Davy Crockett (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello all
Not new to Audis but just registered here after buying a Mk1 TT roadster
Its a work in progress and looking forward to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Davy, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## fostere128 (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm new too. I'm posting until eventually I get access to the classified page to search for a TT to buy!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

fostere128 said:


> I'm new too. I'm posting until eventually I get access to the classified page to search for a TT to buy!


Welcome I think you have to pay for access to the market place


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

fostere128 said:


> I'm new too. I'm posting until eventually I get access to the classified page to search for a TT to buy!


Hi foster128, 
there are two ways to access the classifieds - buy a smart and stylish TT Forum window sticker (as in my signature below (minus the car)) for £5 and get instant access to the sales pages (details at https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=882433) or you have to make a number of posts to the forum (there's no set number - it's completely down to the forum mods discretion as they judge if you're a serious buyer or not).
Good luck getting a car - in the meantime... welcome


----------

